# Serial Poacher



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

http://missoulian.com/news/state-an...cle_0e07fa97-5372-50b1-8a39-235a185670f7.html

Very interesting read. What are your thoughts?

Mac


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i think they're out there. there's a whole spectrum and they're defiantly not all sociopaths but i believe the profile is generally accurate for the 1% subset the author referred to. the opportunist poacher has a chance to reform. with the serial poachers, we should be thankful that's all they're doing.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm also curious why this was moved to hunting outside of utah. do the moderators believe poachers only exist outside of utah or that the profile is only valid outside of utah?-O,-:-?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> i'm also curious why this was moved to hunting outside of utah. do the moderators believe poachers only exist outside of utah or that the profile is only valid outside of utah?-O,-:-?


1) It's a Montana story.
2) Asking if the Moderators believe poaching only exists outside of Utah or that a profile is only valid outside of Utah is ridiculous and an insult.
3) Since the beginning of the Hunting Outside of Utah section we have always put out of state poaching stories here.
4) rules: _We reserve the right to remove posts that we deem to be inappropriate. We reserve the right to move posts that we feel are better located in other parts of the forum. We generally do not modify posts, and do so only to fix mistakes, remove copyright violations or to remove clearly offensive materials._ 
5) rules: _The forum moderators volunteer their time to help make this a better place. Do not publicly dispute their decisions. If you have concerns, please discuss it with them in private messages.

_thanks


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

I would bet some post and lurk on this website. I fit some of the criteria, but I am a hopeless rule follower.
Mac


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> sorry goob.


yer fine

thanks

.


----------

